# The Sound Of My Mood Thread



## Ungweliante

While I love the "Picture My Mood Thread", I felt that my current feelings are not quite described by any single picture. Rather I want to use music, as it's more variable and, in my opinion, capable of more depth.

Here's how I feel now...and how I have felt many, many times:


----------



## Sily

Here's the sound of my mood ( here ) to fellow INFP posters here who are unable to type an "I" when responding to a post. 

hehe.. my mood just changed because after many many tries this morning I just TIED Munchies in All Star Skate park. mood sound


----------



## Viktoria2




----------



## Marino

<3


----------



## Selene

I used to love that song, Marino.


----------



## imru2

I often feel like a DM song.


----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## Selene

imru2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts2DXY0zfLsI often feel like a DM song.


I was listening to Sounds of the Universe earlier today. Thinking about how "Fragile Tension" sounded similar to "Precious"--I guess they're both in E-flat minor, for starters.


----------



## Fulcrum

I still don't have the first clue what the hell is Roddy singing about.


----------



## Selene

Fulcrum said:


> I still don't have the first clue what the hell is Roddy singing about.


I like this style of music a fair amount, but I know so little about it that I have no clue where to start really.


----------



## Marino




----------



## InvisibleJim

double post


----------



## InvisibleJim

Ah...


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Selene




----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## Fulcrum

Selene said:


> I like this style of music a fair amount, but I know so little about it that I have no clue where to start really.


It's, uh, I don't even think it's labeled 'indie' anymore. As they themselves said on their last album, "We've gone post-electric"  "Idlewild" fuses several genres with a small, significant pinch of folk and they make it sound good.


----------



## Selene

Ungweliante said:


> YouTube - Tanoshii Moomin Ikka - Muumin Tani Fuyu


That _really_ hit the spot. :happy: Thanks!


----------



## DevilDoll




----------



## imru2

The lyrics are pretty inspiring as well. I enjoy the way the song helps me feel both sad and hopeful at the same time. Sigh. :mellow:


----------



## Marino




----------



## Marino

People don't post in this thread nearly enough. :crazy:


----------



## starri




----------



## Marino




----------



## Ungweliante

YouTube - Dark Sanctuary - L'envers du miroir


----------



## Eylrid

YouTube - NEWSIES~SANTA FE


----------



## entpreter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZVqNnqEDO8


----------



## Maethirion

YouTube - Wolf's Red Moon Sonata


----------



## Ungweliante

YouTube - Hagalaz' Runedance - Frigga's Web


----------



## Jack Rabid

What a cool thread.. I need to explore more of this place I see..

YouTube - WORLDS AWAY


----------



## Eylrid

YouTube - 99 red ballons - Nena


----------



## starri

YouTube - Taylor Swift - Love Story


----------



## Marino

YouTube - She Wants Revenge - Tear You Apart

:laughing:


----------



## starri




----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Selene




----------



## Jack Rabid

I am in this kind of mood today


----------



## Jack Rabid

And this


----------



## Eylrid

I am learing a simplified version of this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8CWIcjcXbA


----------



## faeriegal713

A four or five part a'capella version is actually what i have in my head right now, but this is the best that i can find on youtube.


----------



## sartreality




----------



## Selene




----------



## faeriegal713




----------



## sartreality

God, this is such a beautiful song...<3​


----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## AdAstraPerAspera

You paint my broken heart like some awful piece of art.. And I watch my world as it falls down around.. but still I pray you will come back one day..


----------



## Marino

(This isn't really my mood - I'm REALLY happy right now, I just fucking LOVE darkwave music. :laughing


----------



## sartreality




----------



## Selene

"Yeahhhh! Let's fuck shit up." :laughing: [determined/strong]


----------



## Windette

Selene said:


> "Yeahhhh! Let's fuck shit up." :laughing: [determined/strong]
> 
> YouTube - The Prodigy - Warrior's Dance - uncut


That song is brilliant.


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## sartreality

YouTube - Beck - Devils Haircut​


----------



## Scruffy

YouTube - Foo Fighters - Exhausted


----------



## Stripe

Nine Inch Nails - Every Day Is Exactly The Same


----------



## snail

YouTube - Fall at your feet


----------



## sartreality




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Stripe




----------



## Sunless

Bananglesssss


----------



## Lady K




----------



## Lady K




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## Soma




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## Jack Rabid

Dedicated to me.. From.. Me..


----------



## Marino




----------



## Soma




----------



## susurration




----------



## Marino




----------



## Singularity

Bane


----------



## Marino




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## SeekJess

Lie by Black Light Burns


----------



## HollyGolightly

Only You - Sinead O Connor


----------



## babblingbrook

YouTube - Kaki King - Doing The Wrong Thing (Live)


----------



## Singularity




----------



## Marino




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Fanille




----------



## ChaosRegins




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Galaris

Fits perfect


----------



## Singularity




----------



## Soma




----------



## Bean




----------



## Selene




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Soma




----------



## Kanon




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## snail




----------



## Selene




----------



## snail

feeling better.


----------



## snail




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## Ćerulean

:mellow:


----------



## snail




----------



## Jack Rabid

Don't know why.. I woke up with this playing in my head.. haven't heard it years.. so go figure


----------



## cardinalfire

I'm often like this : Quiet, calm, cool and a lot going on underneath that people don't see.


----------



## seraphiel




----------



## IamOpening

The sound of my mood?


----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Korvyna

Just about sums up how I've been feeling here lately.


----------



## snail




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## WNF




----------



## Darity




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Alice in Wonderland

http://www.youtube.com/v/M7YlEywVWvM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param http://www.youtube.com/v/M7YlEywVWvM&hl=en_US&fs=1


----------



## Sanity




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Singularity

cherry cherry boom boom <3


----------



## fiasco




----------



## Singularity




----------



## fiasco

edit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI8KacxPovo


 Rainy days make me so happy.


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - O- Town- All or nothing (with lyrics)



"You know I'd fight for you, but how can I fight someone who isn't even there..."
"I want it all, or nothing it all..."
"Don't make me promises, baby you never did know how to keep them well..."


----------



## Soma

YouTube - S.R.S?Sometimes?


----------



## snail

YouTube - Seal - Who Wants to Live Forever


----------



## Ungweliante

YouTube - Deutsch Nepal - Excursioner Angel


----------



## Bean

YouTube - Jewel - Angel standing by


----------



## Selene

YouTube - Paul Oakenfold - Southern sun - Original Mix (HQ)


----------



## Danse Macabre

Love Always Remains by MGMT


----------



## seraphiel

YouTube - "How many terabytes are you?" (MOSAIC.WAV, Vocaloid2 ver)

YouTube - [KAMUI GAKUPO] Dancing Samurai


----------



## Blast

YouTube - Hardstyle Masterz and Max Enforcer - The Stage Is Our Home (Max Enforcer Remix) [Qlimax HQ]


----------



## seraphiel




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Rustang

*roke!*


----------



## seraphiel




----------



## snail

I just discovered this today for the first time, because of a friend's blog. It is exactly perfect for my current mood. I don't know how I just never heard this, when it is so much like some of the other music I listen to.


----------



## halah




----------



## Kanon




----------



## snail

(One of the most cynical songs ever.)


----------



## whyerr

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=cjMiVXPRH28


----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## agokcen




----------



## android654




----------



## susurration




----------



## Ungweliante

_"Music is a half-forgotten memory of a primitive state, it is a bridge of holyness between this world and the World of all Beauty"_ -Hildegard von Bingen


----------



## Singularity




----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## snail




----------



## snail




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## inservio uberfrau




----------



## Selene




----------



## fiasco

YouTube - Peter Pan OST - Fairy Dance


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Beatles - Let It Be


----------



## Korvyna

YouTube - Sara Evans - Born To Fly


----------



## whyerr

YouTube - O+S - Permanent Scar


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Angelina - Release Me


----------



## la musa candido

*http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON3Qd4mLrWE*


----------



## Aßbiscuits

YouTube - Chikane no theme piano version


----------



## Korvyna

YouTube - Puddle Of Mudd - She Hates Me


----------



## whyerr

YouTube - Emily Haines - Bore


----------



## sprinkles

I think it's posted before but... what the heck, it applies :crazy:

YouTube - Nebula -Miku Hatsune- Eng Sub


----------



## la musa candido

wow mick jagger, ur soo irresistible...


----------



## Aerorobyn

kristina 23 said:


> YouTube - Rolling Stones - Start Me Up
> 
> wow mick jagger, ur soo irresistible...


See now I love you even more. My favorite Rolling Stones song, and gawd I thought I was the only one who thought he looked good in that video :blushed::crazy: 
Anyways, mine...


----------



## la musa candido

no nudity, but none the less sexual...viewer's discretion is advised :*


----------



## Jingo




----------



## la musa candido

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGYyQCPPi9c


----------



## Jingo




----------



## snail

I've been listening to her a lot lately, identifying strongly with her style and her moods. This is one I've related to for a long time, and I keep finding ways of applying interesting meanings, re-interpreting her symbols to fit how I feel.






This is another one I have identified with a lot over the years.


----------



## la musa candido

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pah7xEJvyhY


----------



## whyerr

YouTube - Magnet - Dancing In The Moonlight


----------



## Coccinellidae

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OOWcsFj0U&feature=fvst


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Blink 182 - I Miss you


----------



## Lady K




----------



## Coccinellidae




----------



## la musa candido




----------



## Sweetish




----------



## sensibly insensitive




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Who

Recently, I've been able to relate to this song a lot.


----------



## Sweetish

For the first time, to my knowledge, someone I've personally known has killed herself.

What. The. F*CK! >_< SEND ME A POSTCARD FROM PURGATORY, bitch. -_- I hope you feel free. I hope you feel happy. Good-bye.






*"Joining You"*

dear dar(lin') your mom (my friend) left a message on my machine she was frantic
saying you were talking crazy that you wanted to do away with yourself
I guess she thought i'd be a perfect resort because we've had 
this inexplicable connection since our youth and yes they're in shock 
they are panicked you and your chronic them and their drama
you this embarrassment us in the middle of this delusion
if we were our bodies
if we were our futures
if we were our defenses i'd be joining you
if we were our culture
if we were our leaders
if we were our denials i'd be joining you
I remember vividly a day years ago we were camping you knew more than you thought you should know
you said "I don't want ever to be brainwashed" and you were mindboggling you were intense
you were uncomfortable in your own skin you were thirsty but mostly you were beautiful
if we were our nametags
if we were our rejections
if we were our outcomes i'd be joining you
if we were our indignities
if we were our successes
if we were our emotions i'd be joining you
you and I we're like 4 year olds we want to know why and how come about everything
we want to reveal ourselves at will and speak our minds and never talk small and be intuitive
and question mightily and find god my tortured beacon
we need to find like-minded companions
if we were their condemnations
if we were their projections
if we were our paranoias i'd be joining you
if we were our incomes
if we were our obsession
if we were our afflictions i'd be joining you
we need reflection we need a really good memory feel free to call me a little more often


----------



## whyerr




----------



## Lady K




----------



## Who




----------



## Alima

I could listen to this song all day. 
It's only about 3 minutes long BTW.


----------



## Who




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## la musa candido

i saw this movie like a week ago and it's been stuck in my head ever since. FINALLY i know what song it is. now it can be stuck in ur head.  hehehe


----------



## Boy C




----------



## Blackbeard

Relaxed and feeling good.


----------



## la musa candido




----------



## la musa candido




----------



## Boy C

:happy:


----------



## by every star




----------



## la musa candido

wow i'm really forcing myself to say this but demi lovato's song makes so much sense to me right now.






<3


----------



## la musa candido




----------



## Boy C




----------



## Lady K




----------



## Allegorist

Opera. <3


----------



## by every star




----------



## iDane




----------



## la musa candido




----------



## by every star




----------



## la musa candido




----------



## Who




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## la musa candido




----------



## PeevesOfCourse

RainyMood.com


----------



## Boy C




----------



## la musa candido

phuck you..


----------



## Midnight Runner

My mood is a bit of a mix right now:






Aaaaaand:


----------



## iDane




----------



## Who

This is the only version I could find on Youtube. The song is supposed to end at around 1:48, so just ignore the last two or so minutes of silence (unless you're the kind of person who likes "listening" to John Cage's "4'33").





 
"I got tired of waiting because I found out that there's only a very very fine line between biding one's time and wasting one's time."

That about sums up my current situation.


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Theaetetus




----------



## IamOpening

It's in the lyrics.
He is... Me.


----------



## Enkidu

As epic as it gets! 
-from Gundam: Char's Counterattack


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Bean




----------



## SeeNbetween

...just came across this, they aren't ray but it's pretty damn good


----------



## IllBeBach

Kinda like these songs right now. :/ Meh.

YouTube - Woods of Ypres - Allure of the Earth

YouTube - Warning - Watching From a Distance
(I love the lyrics to this song. Very gloomy. Start at 3:00)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgH6VBchjEA
(Such a beautiful doom metal song)


----------



## Nasmoe

YouTube - Happy Song!


----------



## Midnight Runner

YouTube - Final Fantasy VII - Anxious Heart [HQ]


----------



## Coccinellidae




----------



## Nasmoe

.....So basically I'm hungry.


----------



## Coccinellidae

YouTube - Madonna - Love Profusion HQ


----------



## HasBeenSoprano

YouTube - Phish - Let me Lie - Studio Version - Party Time

This really describes it. It sounds pretty much like what I'd like to say / do about now.


----------



## snail

Riverside - Loose Heart (live) / MP3 & Music Blog Song / The Hype Machine 





 If you don't care about sound quality, there's this, but I recommend the previous link. This video expresses less of the feeling.


----------



## penguins13




----------



## Coccinellidae

Me loves Nirvana. :wink:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## Coccinellidae




----------



## sonicdrink

林檎もぎれビーム！
林檎もぎれビーム！
林檎もぎれビーム！
ユア　ライフ　チェンジス　エブリシング！

Apple Picking Beam!
Apple Picking Beam!
Apple Picking Beam!
Your Life Changes Everything!

君が　想う
そのままのこと
歌う　誰か
見つけても
すぐに変に落ちてはダメさ
「お仕事でやってるだけかもよ」

If you’re using your head
and find someone singing
you can’t just fall for them.
“They’re probably just doing their job.”

林檎もぎれビーム！
林檎もぎれビーム！

Apple Picking Beam!
Apple Picking Beam!

だけど　想い
とめられぬなら
信じ　叫べ
合言葉
共に　歌え
全て変わると
変われ　飛べよ　飛ぶのさ

But if you just stop thinking,
Just believe and scream the password,
Sing together and everything will change
Change, fly, I’m gonna fly!

「変わったアナタを誰に見せたい？」
ないがしろしにしてきたやつに！

“Do you want to show your changed self to anyone?”
To the guy that slighted me!

さあ行こうぜ
絶望のわずかな　「こっちがわへ」
きっとシャングリラだよ
君となら
合言葉　「林檎もぎれビーム」
でもどこへ行ったとて同じだろうか
「アナタはずっとそこにとどまってるの？」

So let’s take off!
With a little despair saying, “Come this way,”
It’ll be Shangri-la for sure!
As long as it’s with you
The password, “Apple Picking Beam”
But no matter where you’ve been going, won’t it be the same?
“Haven’t you been sitting here the whole time?”


----------



## Coccinellidae

Nooo..it'z not weed that makes me high..it'z COLDPLAY!

YouTube - Coldplay - Speed of Sound Lyrics

+ some air and voila.


----------



## Ungweliante

YouTube - OBLIVION SOUNDTRACK 3 (WINGS OF KYNARETH)

:happy:


----------



## snail

YouTube - R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Video)


----------



## Promethea

YouTube - Pink Floyd -- Take it Back


----------



## starri




----------



## Ti Dominant

*So I take my face and bash it into a mirror*


----------



## Incorporeal

YouTube - Andres Segovia - Asturias


----------



## Aßbiscuits

YouTube - Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## Nomenclature

Deleted. d<


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Aßbiscuits

Wow, it actually describes how I'm feeling perfectly even though it's someone's theme or whatever.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Ungweliante

A livery of bachelors calling on her
Floating from memory, and what of me?
I glance up for a moment, have I ever really been here before?
I look around, nothing quite as I remember it
A livery of bachelors sadly listen as her steps echo
Echos as she passes slightly out of focus,
fading from view, fading from sight, fading

A livery of bachelors try to bring her back, bring her back after
Always passing by, always heading somewhere, just out of focus
Just out of focus
I still see her before me

She looks quite beautiful
When she passes always later than the rest​


----------



## susurration

YouTube - Phoenix - Love Like a Sunset


----------



## Galaris

YouTube - Bring Me The Horizon - For Steve Wonder's Eyes Only (Braille) Lyrics


----------



## DevislAnegel54

YouTube - The Beatles - I'm Only Sleeping


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Zombies always make me happy.


----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Gummibarchen




----------



## One Dreamboat

^ <3 4 O' Clock


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## iDane




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Raichan




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

I will have power.


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Lokkye




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Lokkye




----------



## Absurdist




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Lokkye

@etherealuntouaswithin
... needs more cowbell
kiddin






yah I feel hypertetically hypnotical :crazy:


----------



## Longdove




----------



## DevislAnegel54

Lokkye said:


> yah I feel hypertetically hypnotical :crazy:


Digital Mystikz <3


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Longdove

Thanks for nothing Sony Music.


----------

